# Quota Work Permit to Critical skills work permit in SA



## INZA (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello, 

I am on a quota work permit that will eventually expire. I am wondering if it is possible to apply for a new critical skills permit from inside South Africa. Does anyone have experience with a similar situation? 

Additionally, I have also been told by an immigration consultant that if I do apply from within South Africa I will need to provide "compliance letters" with regards to my current quota work permit. Unfortunately I do not have such letters, but I have remained in the same position with the same company for which my original quota permit was issued, for the duration of my permit. Can I supply such confirmation in hindsight? It would be easy to prove...Is such confirmation even a requirement for Critical skills?

Finally, I was told that if I leave and apply from outside of South Africa, that such compliance letters are not required. Anyone familiar with this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

Yes,it is possible.ensure you register with your relevent professional body


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I changed from a Quota work permit to a Critical Skills Visa in October last year from within South Africa. Compliance letters are not required. Just check on the VFS website for the requirements of a critical skills visa. That's all you need. My CSV took 7 days to come out. 

Lastly if you still have sometime on you QUota work permit you can actually apply for a perm residence without needing to change to a critical skills visa.


----------



## INZA (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks Jollem, 

Out of curiosity, did you do an entirely new application cor critical skills, or was it some kind of change of status?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

INZA said:


> Thanks Jollem,
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you do an entirely new application cor critical skills, or was it some kind of change of status?


I did a new application all together. But when I went to VFS to submit they told me I should have done a change of status. They however allowed me to submit the new application.


----------

